

Startup Quote: Marissa Mayer, vice president, Google - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4044812270

======
raychancc
The utmost thing is the user experience, to have the most useful experience.

\- Marissa Mayer (@marissamayer)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4044812270>

